# Solved: I lost the "From" in Outlook 2003



## Lindee (Jan 10, 2002)

For some reason, the "from" disappeared in my Outlook 2003. I have right clicked on the subject line and it shows "from" is checked. I have also gone to View and Arrange by: from, it still doesn't show. Any ideas?


----------



## clsxmas (Jul 8, 2005)

This is how one can organize messages in Outlook: Click menu on View, then on "arrange by", then down to click on "current view", then click on "customize current view, then click on "field". In that window called "show fields," on can choose from available fields and add them to your display. You can also order them by simply moving up or down.


----------



## Lindee (Jan 10, 2002)

Thank you sooooooooo much. I was one click away from finding the "From". 

You guys are great on this site. I tell everyone. I have even published your web address in our office newsletter. Thank you again.


----------



## clsxmas (Jul 8, 2005)

If this solved your problem, simply check off "problem solved" in Thread tools above on your first post. Then others may find this useful as well. Glad you found an answer!


----------



## clsxmas (Jul 8, 2005)

Lindee said:


> Thank you sooooooooo much. I was one click away from finding the "From".
> 
> You guys are great on this site. I tell everyone. I have even published your web address in our office newsletter. Thank you again.


If you found this helpful, simply check off problem solved in the thread tools above your first post. Then solution will be shared with others.


----------

